

Massive Botnet discovered siphoning $6 million monthly from online advertising - anonfunction
http://www.fastcompany.com/3007206/code-war/massive-botnet-discovered

======
anonfunction
Sorry for linking to the wrong place, here's the sauce:

<http://www.spider.io/blog/2013/03/chameleon-botnet/>

